# Datasheet del display HLM3202-B



## Fogonazo (Oct 12, 2013)

Me encontré en el taller y de procedencia desconocida, 3 display´s *HLM3202-B*.
Me vendrían muy bien para un proyecto que se me acaba de ocurrir, siempre que pudiera disponer de información sobre os mismos. 
¿ Alguien tiene o conoce donde puedo conseguir el datasheet ?
Los controladores son Toshiba T6A41 y T7934


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 13, 2013)

Me contesto yo mismo, es igual a todos, pero con distinto conector 



*PIN NUMBER  *
*SYMBOL*
*FUNCTION*
*Extras*
*1*
	Vss	GND
*2*
	Vdd 	 + 3V or + 5V
*3*
	Vo 	Contrast Adjustment
*4*
	RS	H/L Register Select Signal
*5*
	R/W	H/L Read/Write Signal
*6*
	E  	 H → L Enable Signal
*7*
	DB0	H/L Data Bus Line
*8*
	DB1	H/L Data Bus Line
*9*
	DB2	H/L Data Bus Line
*10*
	DB3	H/L Data Bus Line
*11*
	DB4	H/L Data Bus Line
*12*
	DB5	H/L Data Bus Line
*13*
	DB6	H/L Data Bus Line
*14*
	DB7	H/L Data Bus Line
*15*
	A/Vee	+ 3.5V for LED/Negative Voltage Output	No Posee
*16*
	K	K Power Supply for B/L (OV)	No Posee


----------



## solaris8 (Oct 14, 2013)

lo unico que encontre...
dice lcd standart....
http://www.mikrocontroller.net/attachment/1546/e_ek01_passhi.pdf


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 14, 2013)

solaris8 dijo:


> lo unico que encontre...
> dice lcd standart....
> http://www.mikrocontroller.net/attachment/1546/e_ek01_passhi.pdf



! Gracias ¡
Yo también había encontrado ese pdf, pero no me dejó mucho en claro.

Por aquí también dice algo:

http://www.josepino.com/electronics/hitachi_displays


----------

